# Birds in Flight



## Clark (Dec 23, 2012)

_Thunderbirds_ 













































Needless to say, the photons were not on my side that day.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hera (Dec 23, 2012)

I always get a thrill to see these guys fly. Thanks. Your shots are wonderful.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 24, 2012)

They're a lot of fun to see fly!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 24, 2012)

Geat photos Clark. 
I can only dream flying in an F16, and these guys do it every day.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2012)

These guys are amazing.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## Clark (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you
Wish the shadows were on the other side.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2012)

great photos.
What equipment did you use?


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for showing us these very beautiful photos. My son had the opportunity to see them in San Francisco at the beginning of October this year.They flew over the bay and they presented an amazing show.


----------



## Clark (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you 

Ozpaph-
Canon 7D
Canon 100-400mm lens
Transcend 32GB CF card (filled one and half at this show)
RAW format
Post processed w/ Canon Raw converter (DPP)
No tripod here. On the website, read security at this event was forbidding tripods. But once inside the show, noticed a few photographers with tripods.
Fort Dix was a target a while ago, security that day was beyond words.

Off the cuff, about 95% of the images hit the gargage can.






Hope I get another opportunity at this shot...





Can't explain why my focal length was at 100mm, when I had 400mm to work with.

Choke!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool shots Clark. It looks like you were hitching a ride on a Great Blue for some of the closer in ones.



Clark said:


> Off the cuff, about 95% of the images hit the gargage can.



Sounds SOP.



Clark said:


> Hope I get another opportunity at this shot...
> 
> Can't explain why my focal length was at 100mm, when I had 400mm to work with.
> 
> Choke!!!



Maybe you were too excited? Come on man, use those resources!


----------



## Clark (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm somewhat worn out from work at the moment.
What is SOP?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 29, 2012)

Clark said:


> What is SOP?



Standard operating procedure


----------



## Hera (Dec 29, 2012)

I see you dumped alot of the shots, but I'm glad you took the time to upload the ones that you did. My son is enjoying them as am I. They usually come to the Cleveland Air Show which we missed last year. This is giving me incentive to get there this summer.


----------



## Clark (Dec 29, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Maybe you were too excited?


Fatigue.
Shot the snots out of south Florida the previous six days.
Our return flight landed after midnight, on this same day of this event.
The last shot of the passing jets had a combined speed of 900mph., as per the announcer.

Hera- happy to hear


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2012)

Planes kissing -- that's a new one for me!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 31, 2012)

AWESOME !!!:clap:


----------

